# Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 42 DS and Beneteau Oceanis 43



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All,

First post here - I'm basically posting on behalf of my dad who is condering buying a 40 to 43 feet sailboat. We are based in Turkey and will be sailing around here mostly and he is considering these two models (and the 40 feet versions too). The boats seem very close in terms of specs. We are not really experienced sailors though we have lots of friends who are experienced (in fact our neighbors own a Sun Odyssey 40 DS and another I think just got the 42 DS that we are also considering). I am just wondering if anyone can point out any reason to choose one version over the other? We are not really overly concerned about performance as far as speed, etc. go - just want a comfortable sailboat that will have 2 cabins - this is just for pleasure sailing and weekend trips, etc. He is retired now so he is seriously considering a sailboat and keeping it docked at the marina when not in use. Decision is not final yet - but so far he seems keen on one if ahem - my mom approves and doesn't cause any ruckus over this 

I guess right now we are leaning slightly towards the Jeanneau's as that is what our neighbors have and they are happy with them and we have been inside them - never really been inside a Beneteau as far as I can remember. Have not gotten exact price quotes for either yet but we have a rough idea of what the Jeanneau costs - I guess the Beneteau should be similar? So any reason to choose the Beneteau over the Jeanneau and vice versa or is there so little between them that it doesn't matter what you get? That's what it seems like from an outsiders point of view but I am posting here as I would like some opinions from experienced sailors too. Thanks in advance!

Happy Sailing - hopefully we will be too!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Beneteau is better but costs more in Europe. In Turkey I don't know.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Around here ie puget sound USA, Beneteaus cost more, and are considered lower price point boats, ie cheaper overall. Not by a lot, but still a bit lower. 

Not sure that in reality, there is a lot of difference.

Marty


----------



## ozsailer (Aug 25, 2007)

G'day SFT,
prior to purchasing our current boat our plans were always to sell the house we prensently have, back trade to a smaller house and the buy a new 40ft DS Jenneau. We did a lot of research and in the end it just came down to personal choice. There are so many good boats out there that it simply comes down to how much you can affort and what boats best suits your needs. The 40ft Jenneau DS fitted out requirement perfectly. Plenty of internal room to kick back, heaps of storage and somewhere to hide if you needed some space. We do not want to race but at the same time we wanted a boat that would cover distance relatively quickly Bene's and Jenneaus both do that. Both have a high degree of comfort and down here in Oz both have good resale. For what you have described I think you would be happy with either boat. 
I would be looking to see which dealer is prepared to offer you the best deal, IE Bimini's autopilt, chartplotter etc
If you are wondering why we did not buy one of these we had a change of plans. We did not want to give up living where we are so we compromised and bought a Cheiftan 38, its not new and needs some TLC but it cruises comfortably between 7 and 8 knots, a great sea boat and most importantly we own it now, living the dream.
Hope this is of some help

Greg and Sue
Lake Macquarie
New South Wales
Australia


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Never likely to ever own either one but I'd much rather the Beneteau to the Jeanneau. I must admit to a likeing for older Js but the new ones I've seen at boat show the last couple of years I found terribly disappointing re overall quality and interior layout. I guess they would make a nice weekender but even there the interior lets them down for the way I like to exist on board. Guess it is a sure sign of old fartdom but I do prefer the older models of both ranges.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I will agree with the wombat, in that my 85 Jeanneau does seem better built if one will than the new ones! I will also admit, I do not like the most recent designs, too cruiser/charter oriented in design. They are beginning to look like the Bayliner Buccaneers of the 70's and 80's! Again, my personal opinion.

Marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> I will agree with the wombat, in that my 85 Jeanneau does seem better built if one will than the new ones! I will also admit, I do not like the most recent designs, too cruiser/charter oriented in design. They are beginning to look like the Bayliner Buccaneers of the 70's and 80's! Again, my personal opinion.
> 
> Marty


Whenever I go aboard one of the latest crusing designs such as Beneteau, Jeanneau etc my first impression is 'wow, look at all that space' unfortunately followed by 'jaysus that would be a long way to travel if she went over on her side'. Ergo, I do prefer the older designs with narrower cabins, plenty of handholds and for more intelligent use of space.

However, if all you use the boat for is to day sail, or cruise in sheltered waters, spending most nights at anchor, then these floating weekenders could make a lot of sense.

As an example , the J DS has two seats with a table between opposite the dinnette. I don't know about anyone else but I very rarely sit when down below, so prefer all seating to be berth length with the exception of the Nav station.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ozsailer said:


> G'day SFT,
> Greg and Sue
> Lake Macquarie
> New South Wales
> Australia


Welcome to the board good people. Always nice to see the odd Australian here, to many bloody septics if you ask me. 

You guys having a bash at the 'Heaven Can Wait' ? We are from the Balmain Sailing Club and I believe we have half a dozen boats going up for the race. All in the cruising division I think. Should be a great time for all concerned. Wish we going but sadly not feasible.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Right now I am in the Meditarranean side of Turkey and I sure see a lot of Sea Oddyssey's all over the place - some Beneteaus too but it seems there are more Jaeanneaus' here. 

The boat if my dad decides to pick one up will be mostly used for weekend trips or sometimes weekly trips, etc. However at nights it will surely be anchored in a nice bay, cove that will be very calm - it is unlikely to see too much rough sea even during the day and longer days when on the move - but surely there will be some rough days of course.

I will research a little more into the issue and thanks for the replies on the builds of the newer Jeanneaus vs. the older ones. We are travelling right now and will be but I will check back on here every few days when I can get an internet connection so I look forward to more opinions of course. Thanks again!


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

I just went thu a boat show here in SF Bay and for a weekend camper crusier I liked the Beneteaus over the Jeanneau, but my preference is mainly based on cabin layout.


----------



## ozsailer (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello Wombat,
I was supposed to be racing on a Carter 33 but with the purchase of our new boat we will be enjoying the lake ourselves and watching the action from an anchorage near the rounding bouys. Just out of curiosity do you know the skipper of a PR 25 that races out of Balmain and I believe is a member of the Balmain sailing club.


----------



## BrianInIraq (Jun 1, 2007)

I went through this same process over the past several months deciding between the Jeanneau DS's or the new Beneteau Oceanis series. I decided on a Beneteau 40 over the Jeanneaus for a number of reasons:

1) Cabin airflow at anchor (I'm on the sultry Chesapeake). The Bene has 12 opening hatches and ports - the Jean has but 6.

2) I didn't like the odd "humps" on the Jean's cockpit seats that would prevent one from lying out comfortably.

3) The Jean's midship cleats are placed well inboard in toe-stubbing territory, whereas the Bene's are outboard. Jean actually charges you extra for the midship cleats as well! (standard on the Bene).

4) The Bene's flat (and fewer) steps are much easier for my 13y/o labrador to traverse than the Jean's scooped ones.

5) I prefer the main cabin forward for ventilation and middle-of-the-night peeks up through the forward hatch while at anchor (Bene's if forward - Jean's is aft).

6) I don't usualy host a dozen people on my boat at a time, but there's actually more seating in the salon area on the Bene 40 than the Jean 42DS (at least on the 2-cabin models).

That being said, I still like the Jeanneau 39DS and 42DS. They were my second choice, followed by the Catalina 42 and Hunter 41DS.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ozsailer said:


> Hello Wombat,
> I was supposed to be racing on a Carter 33 but with the purchase of our new boat we will be enjoying the lake ourselves and watching the action from an anchorage near the rounding bouys. Just out of curiosity do you know the skipper of a PR 25 that races out of Balmain and I believe is a member of the Balmain sailing club.


Not sure what a PR 25 is but we are more involved in the cruising division than racing. I'll ask around nonetheless.

We had thought of coming up for the race ourselves, but work schedule made that impractical if only cos at the speed we travel it would take us 48 hours to complete a 24 hour race.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the further repies. Thanks especially BrianinIraq for your detailed explanations. I am leaning towards the Beneteau as-well. Hopefully we will end up with one!

Cheers.


----------

